# Rader Integral Wa-handled knives



## Reede (Oct 11, 2012)

I have had a great week. My new trio of knives from Michael Rader came in, and I wanted to show 2 of them here. I wanted to do something a little different, and I approached Michael about doing an integral Wa-handled chef's knife. We tossed around some ideas, and this is the result. Chef's knife, and paring, Wa-handles of Maple burl with curly maple accents. Chef is a little over 10", paring is right at 3. The third knife is an EDC, integral guard, with Koa handle and walrus endcap.


----------



## Reede (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## kalaeb (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice, what steel?


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 11, 2012)

Those are stunning!


----------



## Reede (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry, got too many thoughts going through my head. 52100 for the gyuto, and Cru-Forge V for the smaller two.


----------



## markenki (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet! Congratulations on the new acquisitions. Let us know how you like them after using them a bit. Please post a photo of the third knife as well. Thanks!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful. Very beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Reede (Oct 11, 2012)

For an EDC, I like a small fixed blade that will always be on my belt and accessible with either hand. For my other EDC's, I have a trio of Ed Caffrey EBK's, and a Burt Foster small Dark Side knife. This one is similar in size, 2 3/4 inch blade, integral guard, Koa handle with fossil walrus end cap. 




Cru-Forge V steel.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my........after seeing these what is the point of making more knives?


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, those are nice! Haven't seen much from Rader posted lately; looks like he keeps raising the bar.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2012)

You have very good tastes. Congrats on the trio score!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 11, 2012)

Stunning (all of them).

Don't see too many wa handles from Michael. (The shape of the gyuto handle reminds me of your latest, Spike.)

Congrats, Reede. Love that little EDC.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow...I think I'm now slightly attracted to Michael Rader.


----------



## Reede (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, and the background for the photos. My grandfather had a creamery and butcher shop, and the butcher's tabletop is one of the things that I ended up with, as well as a Multi-Mixer 5 spindle milkshake maker. The table is about 4x8, and one of this winter's projects will be to refinish it. It has two low spots on either long side, where the 4 cutting stations were.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 11, 2012)

Great stuff. I don't get to see enough of Rader's work. Very impressive.


----------



## The hekler (Oct 11, 2012)

Boy do those look good.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 11, 2012)

Might be the first Wa-handle knife I have really liked.

-AJ


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dang, I am working on something similar but seeing this done in perfection, I may just throw mine away... Beautiful work.

Stefan


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Wow...I think I'm now slightly attracted to Michael Rader.



Lol, he is a handsome fellow...


----------



## jmforge (Oct 11, 2012)

After hand sanding 2 Cru Forge blades, Michael may be asking the same question.:lol2:


SpikeC said:


> Oh my........after seeing these what is the point of making more knives?


----------



## cclin (Oct 11, 2012)

wow! they are look suprisingly nice! east meet west style!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 12, 2012)

Mother of God!

Those are some of the best looking handles I've ever seen. Beeeautiful angles and shapes.


----------



## markenki (Oct 12, 2012)

Reede said:


> For an EDC, I like a small fixed blade that will always be on my belt and accessible with either hand. For my other EDC's, I have a trio of Ed Caffrey EBK's, and a Burt Foster small Dark Side knife. This one is similar in size, 2 3/4 inch blade, integral guard, Koa handle with fossil walrus end cap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 12, 2012)

Double post!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 12, 2012)

I gotta say, Rader is an amazing artist. I gotta get stationed overseas again and make money. If only I knew about him in my golden age of buying knives.


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 12, 2012)

Love how Clean that gyuto is,great trio of blades!!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice. Radars work always embodies pure custom. Everyone is uniquely special.

Hey post us a WIP of your table refab...sounds like a fun project.


----------



## JMJones (Oct 12, 2012)

Very impressive set of knives. Enjoy!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 12, 2012)

At this point, if Michael Rader made a pair of knives that could call down stars to seat in the handles and glow white when food is near, I would not be surprised. I've never had a single person be unimpressed by his knives--laymen, woodworkers, cooks, metalworkers, artists, everyone.

Great choices on your part though!


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the look of Rader knives, but I'm curious how they cut? Anyone got one they can comment on?


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 12, 2012)

I have one word about that integral wa-bolster, stunning!


----------



## Michael Rader (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm sorry I'm not a vendor here anymore, but KKF is a great place and I miss posting knives for you all to see. 

Some of you had commented that you might as well stop making knives - I know you are joking - and I greatly appreciate the compliments. However, I am a firm believer in the value of inspiration. I was inspired by many of the other great makers that came before me and never thought I could make knives like them. Now I do - and better. So can you. I hope to inspire you to be a better maker. I want to challenge you to innovate and break the mold. 

And in a funny way, it is good for me too because if I know you are breathing down my neck, it forces me to get better and not be lazy. I hope that I'm doing the same thing to Mr. Kramer and Mr. Carter right now. They has been great for my business and I'm pretty sure I am good for their businesses too. Just a few thoughts there for ya today. 

Thanks for everything. -M


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you, Michael!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice set of knives! I'd like to know how the Cru Forge holds up.


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

Hehe competition is the best in every industry, keeps the old guys on their toes, and keeps the young guys pushing the envelope. I know the chefs on here can relate that's for sure. The trick is getting the young ones who are doing things you don't understand to work for you, and teach them the old school stuff they don't know as well.


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

Ohya, and those are goddamn ridiculous!


----------



## statusquo (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful set of knives


----------

